# Apogee MQ-510 PAR readings for Fluval LED 3.0 48-60"



## Cyano (Jul 8, 2018)

I have the Fluval 3.0 over a 90 gallon tank, and today I was able to take readings with an Apogee MQ-510 PAR meter. I thought some others might be interested in the data. 

About the tank

Distance to substrate: 23"
Glass top? Yes, and it has some water staining, too.
Center brace? Yes, so a 2.25" wide strip of LEDs in the middle of the fixture are entirely blocked.

Readings

PAR value at the gravel with the stock "daylight" setting: 44-48
With all lights turned up to 100%: 51-52
At mid-water, about 15" down from the lights, values were 75-80 for Daylight and 87-91 when all LEDs were at 100%.

I also tested the PAR reading one color at a time, at the gravel. The total PAR of ~50 is made of roughly:

Pink accounts for 1-2 PAR
Blue accounts for 1-2 PAR
Cold White accounts for 2-3 PAR
Pure White accounts for 30 PAR
Warm White accounts for 8-9 PAR

These are obviously not lab-grade values, but perhaps better than a poke in the eye.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Cyano,

Thank you, it's always good to get quantifiable data on lights. Glass tops typically drop PAR values by +/- 10%.


----------



## luckystryke (Aug 27, 2018)

think this would be good to grow medium light plants in a 60 gallon tank that 25 in tall? or would it still be insufficient light


----------



## Cyano (Jul 8, 2018)

It's hard to define "medium" from what I have seen. I can tell you that when I was in a nice planted aquarium shop, the owner who was helping me considered my setup to be "low" light. My tank is approximately the same height as yours.

I have also seen posts here saying you can grow almost anything with PAR of 45-50. So if you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Cyano said:


> It's hard to define "medium" from what I have seen. I can tell you that when I was in a nice planted aquarium shop, the owner who was helping me considered my setup to be "low" light. My tank is approximately the same height as yours.
> 
> I have also seen posts here saying you can grow almost anything with PAR of 45-50. So if you figure it out, let me know.


LOL, did you get out of there without busting your budget Cyano; or will you be eating PB&J sandwiches for a month??!! -Roy


----------



## Cyano (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh, I spent more than I planned, that is for sure.

"This time, things will be different," I told myself!


----------

